# AMMO NYC Detailing videos



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I have been learning detailing tips and tricks from this guy, he seems to know his stuff and has some very interesting videos! 

Some of the car's he works on are stunning, including the garage build he did for his own home!

Thought it would benefit others interested in taking care of their paintwork on their cars. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE4oeLHHb_U


----------

